# Emotiva Components



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I just noticed the banner ad for these guys and they have some really nice looking gear. Now I know they're a sponsor, but I wanted to see if anyone is using any of their equipment, or has had experience with it in the past. Primarily, I guess I'm interested in how they would compare to a company like Outlaw. I just haven't seen anything from Emotiva before and I'm very curious. The DMC-1 looks quite nice in the ~$1,000 range.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They are actually part of an ad campaign through our ad agency rather than being a sponsor. It would be nice to have them as a sponsor though.

I have been very impressed with their offerings. They use to offer their products via AV123 and broke out on their own. They have really expanded their line up of products and have some really nice processors coming out in January... along with some new speaker lines.

Another member, Rodny, lives close by to me... is looking at the LPA-1 for his HT room. We were just talking about it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I was talking to Chris at Emotiva and told me that I can buy the MMC-1 and the LPA-1 for $1400 w/shipping, if you buy a unit an want to upgrade later to a newer one the will sell it to you 40% off, I think that's a good deal, they told me that the new preamp will have 6 HDMI inputs and 2 outputs (1.3):unbelievable: and the price its only about $100 more.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I have and DMC-1 and MPS-1 and I like them a lot. I have not heard the 990, and from what I've read they're close and it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Josuah, how long have you had that pair? The MPS-1 looks like a killer amp with some serious power! Can you tell me what speakers you're using (I think I remember seeing in another thread, just can't remember what they were). I'd also be interested to know what you were using before you got the Emotiva gear, and what kind of difference you noticed since upgrading.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I think I've had them since around the beginning of the year. I'm using Onix Reference 3's for the mains, 1's for the surrounds, and the 100 for the center. Here's what I blogged when I originally bought them: Emotiva Big Dogs. Here's what I wrote in the AV123 Forum: Emotiva Big Dog Impressions. I swapped both the DMC-1 and MPS-1 in together, so I couldn't say if one or the other was a bigger factor in my impressions, but Audioholics measured the MPS-1 as very good.

I fixed the hum problem by switching to the balanced XLR connectors and using ground lift adapters in select channels.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been looking at this company for quite sometime now and I think that I'm going to purchase an amp or two from them as well. They have great costumer service, but the only thing from keeping me from buying one is that they're in the US and I'm up in Canada. Unless I get something like the MPS-1 or 2, I'd have to send the amp across the border to fix it.....if a problem was to arise. 

With that being said though, I'm going to also wait until the new amps come out in the next few months as well. I like what I've read about them so far.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

I am also waiting for their new stuff to come out.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I just order the LPA-1, I'm going to used it on my mains and center on a bi-amp setup, so 6 channels only in the front and I'm keeping the Yamaha receiver for know until they come out with the new Preamps, the surrounds will be power with the Yamaha and later I'm going to add another LPA-1 for the surrounds and 2nd zone.:bigsmile:


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was thinking of doing that as well, but I'd rather wait until the 200x5/6/7 comes out instead. I know there wont be that much of a difference but my mains are 4ohms and the extra watts should be almost 350.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

titch-- said:


> I am also waiting for their new stuff to come out.


Me too and also for Outlaw audio. Both companies have very good reviews. But they need to bring their processors up to the latest tech.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, I've read a ton about the glitches of the LMC-1 and that makes me want to stay away from their Pro. I don't know much about the others, but that's a certain factor affecting me from buying one in the future.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I will like to see the OSD via HDMI put to work on there units and a sub level on the remote control, I know they are going to have 3 HDMI inputs and 6 outputs, I think the input need 6 and the output 3, you need more inputs then outputs if you ask me!


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't make a lot of sense to have more outputs then inputs. Most of the other companies have 2 outputs and I don't really see using more then 3. As for inputs, I would have to agree that 3 isn't very much. You figure, once you have your DVD player and Cable hooked up, it only leaves you with 1 input left for say....XBox/PS3.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

That was the wrong info!!


This is what Chris @ Emotiva told me today.... 

The new processors will have more HDMI inputs than outputs (that was a mistake on my part, I should have known that through common sense) The LMC-2 will have 4 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output. The MMC-2 will have 6 HDMI inputs and possibly 2 HDMI outputs. The DMC-2 will have 8 HDMI inputs and 2 HDMI outputs. Sorry for the misunderstanding

Fedex just drop the amp!! wow!! that was fast:yay:


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

The product feature post I read said 4/1,6/1, 8/1 HDMI I/O for Emotiva's next generation processors. 

-Brent


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

There should be a minimum of at least 2 HDMI outputs. I'm sure that their stuff will be top notch. I was really depressed about all the bugs of the LMC-1, so I might stay away from the new ones until the bugs are found and worked out.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

OSD via HDMI on the new preamps !!!!YES!!!!:T:T


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Is it just 1 HDMI that does all the video and OSD or do you need different HDMI for the OSD like my current old receiver?


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE from their forums

Hello,
I'm new to the "emotiva" world and I'm now addicted. Got off the phone a couple of days ago with Lonnie and he gave me some great information. The prices of the three preamps he confirmed: $699, $999, and $1699. The LMC and MMC are looking to be ready by Feb/Mar 08. They're waiting for genesis to finish the new chips. They're trying to "future proof" there products as much as possible and since the current hdmi 1.3 spec is all the way to 1.3h, they want to incorporate that into the new preamps. Unfortunately, the DMC-2 isn't looking to be released until Jun/Jul 08 since they want to make some custom chips for their top-of-the line preamp. Again for "future proofing", they're trying to separate everything internally so if upscaling ever gets to 1440 or higher, the DMC-2 can handle it and we don't have to buy a new processor, simply get a software update. Also, the genesis chips are 16 bit and should blow any Realta/Reon chips out of the water. Lonnie please correct me if I've misrepresented any information you gave me. I was incredibly shocked by all this information and within minutes realize why Emotiva has many faithful fans (me included now). Sorry to disappoint with the time frames, because I too can't wait to get my hands on a DMC-2/MPS-1 combo for my new dedicated home theater. Oh, almost forgot, the LMC - 4 hdmi in/2 out; the MMC 6 hdmi in/2out; and the DMC-2 EIGHT HDMI IN/2 OUT as well as multiple zones. All three preamps will get this new 16 bit chip from genesis. Pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Their new preamps sound very nice!


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

For the price of their separates, I really don't think that you can go wrong with buying them. I know that the LMC-1 had/has it's bugs, but the other Pro's seem to be getting some great reviews.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Those new chips they are talking about in my last post really any good? I dont know anything about that department, as you can tell. :innocent:


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! I just realized that Emotiva's HQ is only a 30 min drive from my house!!!:jump: That coupled with the reviews I have read just sold me! I was thinking of buying a yammy 1800 as a temp reciever, but after hearing about the new feature set (and that they are local folks) I'm sold. Once the new stuff comes out, I will be owning some shiny new goodies!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I've listening to my system with the LPA-1 for couple of days now and I can hear a significant improvement on the mid bass, little bit more impact, for now the amp is running only three channels, I will be bi-amping the mains soon and when I finish the center it will be Bi-amp to!!

Pretty happy with the results so far!!:T


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, they are having a big sale starting today.


----------

